# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αγορα cockatiel...

## Lybe

Θελω την γνωμη σας για την αγορα. Πριν 2 μερες πηγα σε ενα pet shop ενος γνωστου και τον ρωτησα για Cockatiel. Μου ειπε τα εξης:
1) Μπορει να μου φερει οσο μηνων θελω εγω, απογαλακτισμενο και στην αρχη για κανα μηνα το πολυ να το ταιζω εγω κρεμα μεχρι και ενος χρονου ακομα.
2) Να διαλεξω αρσενικο ή θυληκο.
3) Οτιδηποτε χρωμα επιλεξω εγω.
Τον ρωταω τιμη και μου λεει 40 ευρω και οτι τον περνω τηλεφωνο ή παω εκει, του το λεω και μου το φερνει το πολυ σε 1 εβδομαδα γιατι συνεργαζεται με αρκετους εκτροφεις. Υπαρχει καποια παγιδα σε ολο αυτο οπως το ακουτε εσεις; Απλα πιστευω πως μιας και ειναι γνωστος και περνω πολλα απο εκει για τα καναρινια,γατες,ενυδρειο μου, θεωρω πως δεν μου λεει βλεκειες. Αλλα καλο θα ηταν η γνωμη σας ως πιο εμπειροι σε αυτα. Ελπιζω να μην παραβιασα καποιον κανονα του forum μιας και νεος εδω. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## Gardelius

Εγώ δεν ειμαι "ειδικός" επι του θέματος αλλα να μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα ..... 

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Πιστεύω να σε βοηθήσουν, μεχρι να σου απαντήσει κάποιο παιδι σχετικά!  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Εγω θα σου πρωτινά να μην πάρεις απο πετ σοπ γιατι δεν ξερεις την προέλευση τους. Το καλύτερο που μπορεις να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις κατευθείαν απο εκτροφέα ώστε να δεις και τις συνθήκες στις οποιες γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε. Η ιδανική ηλικια του παπαγαλου (για να ειναι οσο πιο ευκολη γίνεται η εκπαίδευση) ειναι μερικών μηνών αφου εχει απογαλακτιστεί με τους γονεις του, μην παρεις καποιο για να το ταισεις εσυ γιατι ειναι μια δύσκολη, απαιτητική και κυρίως περιττή(για να μην πω βλαβερή) διαδικασία. Ακομα να ξερεις οτι σε καποιες μεταλλάξεις των κοκατιλ δεν ειναι ξεκάθαρο το φύλο (αυτα θα στα πει η βίκη που ειναι ειδική  :winky:  *vicky_ath*), όπως δεν ειναι ξεκάθαρο σε μικρη ηλικία οπότε μάλλον αυτο το αφήνεις στα χερια της τύχης (οχι ομως παντα γιατι αν ξερεις του γονεις του και τι γονίδια φέρουν το πράγμα αλλαζει). Τελος κοιταξε το πουλακι που θα παρεις να εχει δαχτυλιδι ωστε να ξερεις με σιγουρια την ηλικία του  :Happy: .

*τα άρθρα που ανέβασε ο Ηλίας είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμα, όπως βλέπεις εχεις πολυ διάβασμα για να γίνεις ενας καλος κοκατιλογονιός  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

τα κοκατιλ αφου κλεισουν τους 2 μηνες απογαλακτιζονται,δεν τα ταιζεις πλεον με κρεμα.Μην του ζητησεις πουλακι μικροτερο των 2 μηνων,εγω θα του ζηταγα 3-4 μηνων.Επισης να του πεις να εχει δαχτυλιδι το πουλακι,αφου συνεργαζεται με πολλους εκτροφεις δεν μπορει να μην εχει κανενας εκτροφεας δαχτυλιδια...χωρις δαχτυλιδι δεν μπορεις να ξερεις την ηλικια απο το πουλακι και μπορει να σου πουλησει πουλακει 5 χρονων για 1 χρονου για παραδειγμα.Λογικο ειναι να μπορεις να διαλεξεις χρωμα,αλλα σε καποιες μεταλλαξεις δεν ειναι δυνατον να ξερεις το φυλλο απο το πουλακι,εσενα σε ενδιαφερει το φυλλο? 
διαβασε και αυτο:*Αγορά παπαγάλου και κριτήρια για την προσεκτική επιλογή του*

εγω παντως δεν θα δεχομουνα να παραγγειλω τον παπαγαλο και να τον αγορασω κατευθειαν μολις ερθει. αν δεν εχεις την ευκαρεια να πηγαινεις στο πετ σοπ και να παρακολουθεις τον παπαγαλο για λιγη ωρα για 3-4 μερες μπορει να ειναι αρρωστος.πρεπει να τον δεις στο κλουβι του στο πετ σοπ για να δεις αν καθεται φουσκωμενος,αν ξυνεται με μανια,αν εχει διαρροια,αν ειναι καθαρη η μυτη του... 
επισης μην εμπιστευεσαι τι σου λεει ο πετσοπας ποτε,εμενα φιλος του πατερα μου πετσοπας μου πουλησε το πρωτο μου κοκατιλ για αρσενικο 100% και τελικα ειναι θηλυκο,αφου εκανε ασπορα αυγα! δεν το εκανε βεβαια κακοπροαιρετα αλλα απο αγνοια αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο. οι περισσοτεροι παντως λενε ψεματα για να πουλησουν το εμπορευμα τους...

με προλαβε ο στεφανος  :Happy: , η προταση του για αγορα απο εκτροφεα ειναι η καλυτερη πιστευω!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Θελω την γνωμη σας για την αγορα. Πριν 2 μερες πηγα σε ενα pet shop ενος γνωστου και τον ρωτησα για Cockatiel. Μου ειπε τα εξης:
> 1) Μπορει να μου φερει οσο μηνων θελω εγω, απογαλακτισμενο και στην αρχη για κανα μηνα το πολυ να το ταιζω εγω κρεμα μεχρι και ενος χρονου ακομα.
> 2) Να διαλεξω αρσενικο ή θυληκο.
> 3) Οτιδηποτε χρωμα επιλεξω εγω.
> Τον ρωταω τιμη και μου λεει 40 ευρω και οτι τον περνω τηλεφωνο ή παω εκει, του το λεω και μου το φερνει το πολυ σε 1 εβδομαδα γιατι συνεργαζεται με αρκετους εκτροφεις. Υπαρχει καποια παγιδα σε ολο αυτο οπως το ακουτε εσεις; Απλα πιστευω πως μιας και ειναι γνωστος και περνω πολλα απο εκει για τα καναρινια,γατες,ενυδρειο μου, θεωρω πως δεν μου λεει βλεκειες. Αλλα καλο θα ηταν η γνωμη σας ως πιο εμπειροι σε αυτα. Ελπιζω να μην παραβιασα καποιον κανονα του forum μιας και νεος εδω. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. 

1) Η πρώτη αντίφαση σε αυτά που σου είπε είναι το ότι το πουλί θα είναι απογαλακτισμένο αλλά θα το ταίζεις εσύ με κρέμα.. αυτά τα 2 δεν πάνε μαζί. Ένα απογαλακτισμένο πουλάκι δεν χρειάζεται κρέμα. Το καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι που θα είναι περίπου 3 μηνών.
2) Σου εξήγησε πως θα ξέρει το φύλο σε ένα πουλί που πιθανότατα θα είναι κάτω από 6 μηνών? Θα έχουν τεστ DNA? Εσύ ξέρεις να ξεχωρίζεις το φύλο των κοκατίλ για να μην σε πιάσει κορόιδο?
3) Δηλαδή αν του ζητήσεις wf cinnamon pearl pied θα στο βρει? Λέω εγώ ένα παράδειγμα που είναι σχετικά σπάνιο για Ελλάδα... αν είναι έτσι να πάρω και εγώ κανά 2 από αυτόν γιατί έψαχνα 1 χρόνο τώρα.... χαχαχα!

40 ευρώ μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικά λίγα. Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτροφέα που να δίνει ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλιά σε αυτή την τιμή, και πίστεψε με γνωρίζω αρκετούς εκτροφείς.
Συνήθως οι τιμές ξεκινάνε από τα 60 ευρώ και φτάνουν μέχρι όπου τις ορίσει ο καθένας...

Γενικώς όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να δεις το πουλάκι που πρόκειται να αγοράσεις από κοντά και να δεις τον χώρο στον οποίο μεγάλωσε. Έτσι θα έχεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

----------


## Lybe

Οκ. Ωραια. Αρα καλα εκανα που ρωτησα και δεν εκανα καμια κινηση γιατι εχω διαβασει αρκετα εδω μεσα και αν και ασχετος μου φανηκαν περιεργα (ειδικα οταν μου ειπε πως κοβει το δαχτυλιδι που βαζουν οι εκτροφεις γιατι μετα μολις μεγαλωσει το ποδαρακι του το πιεζει και του κανει ζημια...ολα αυτα 2 μηνων πουλακι?  :Confused0013: ) αλλα μονο και μονο επειδη ηταν γνωστος με εκανε καπως να τον πιστεψω. Αλλα μαλλον ηταν για να πουλησει και δεν τον νοιαζει οτι ειμαι χρονια πελατης του. Αρα συνεχιζουμε την αναζητηση Cockatiel (αντε βρες τωρα εδω κατω που ειμαι εγω). Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

σε ποιο μερος εισαι Lybe (πες μας το ονομα σου εαν θες, να το ξερουμε)?

----------


## Lybe

Ναι, συγνωμη, δεν το ανεφερα, το ειχα γραψει στα καλωσορισματα μονο. Βασιλης απο Μεγαλοπολη Αρκαδιας.

----------


## vicky_ath

> (ειδικα οταν μου ειπε πως κοβει το δαχτυλιδι που βαζουν οι εκτροφεις γιατι μετα μολις μεγαλωσει το ποδαρακι του το πιεζει και του κανει ζημια...ολα αυτα 2 μηνων πουλακι? )


Γνωστή βλακεία που έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές... τίποτα δεν παθαίνει το πόδι του πουλιού...

Κάνεις πολύ καλά που το ψάχνεις! Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν παιδιά που να μένουν κοντά σου και να μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν να βρεις κάποιον εκτροφέα, αλλά εάν όχι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον στην Αθήνα. Οι περισσότεροι στέλνουν πουλάκια με ΚΤΕΛ και ειδικά τώρα που σταμάτησαν και οι ζέστες η ταλαιπωρία για το πουλάκι θα είναι πολύ λιγότερη!

----------


## Lybe

Παντως μετα απο ψαξιμο αρκετο με την βοηθεια πολλων εδω μεσα με τα θεματα ανα καιρους που ανοιγουν, εχω κανει καποια βηματα στην κατασκευη κλουβιου. Θελω οταν κανω την αγορα να ειναι πολυ ανετο. Αυτο ειναι μεχρι στιγμης. Βεβαια εχει αρκετη δουλεια ακομα. Θελει καλα σφιξιματα, ευθυγραμιση σε κανα 2 σημεια και δεσιματα το πλεγμα και το πλαισιο, θα το βαψω ολο μαυρο εκτος απο τους 2 συρτες, πολυ καλο τροχισμα στις βιδες να μην προεξεχει τιποτα, εναν πατο-συρταρι που εκει λιγο ειμαι ακομα σε σκεψη και βεβαια υπαρχουν αρκετες ιδεες για πολλα χειροποιητα παιχνιδια,κουνιες και πατηθρες. Οσο για την οροφη εχω σκοπο να του προσθεσω ενα Play Stand. Αυτα... Ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## demis

Φίλε μου εύχομαι να βρείς το καλύτερο πουλάκι που θέλεις, το αξίζεις! Το κλουβί είναι φανταστικό ακόμα και για αρκετά μεγαλύτερο Είδος απο κοκατίλ.  Αν ήσουν απο Ξάνθη θα σε παρακαλούσα γονατιστος να σου δωσω ένα απο τα μικρά μου  κοκατίλ για να ζεί σαν βασιλιάς εκει μέσα! Εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα έβαφα τα καγγελα γιατιί πρέπει να είσαι απολύτως σιγουρος οτι η μπογιά που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν θα κάνει κακό στα πουλια που θα σκαρφαλώνουν και θα πιάνουν με το ράμφος τους τα κάγγελα. Πολλοί έχουν κάνει δική τους κατσκευή αλλά δεν την έχουν βάψει και πάλι φαίνεται πολύ ωραία! βέβαια είναι και θέμα γουστου.

----------


## Lybe

Σε ευχαριστω για οσα λες. Τα καγκελα ειναι το μοναδικο που δεν θα πειραξω για τον λογο που ανεφερες. Απλα το υπολοιπο θα το βαψω γιατι εχω σκοπο να το τοποθετησω στο δωματιο μου μεσα...   :Happy: 
Λογικα σε κανα 2-3 μερες θα ειναι ετοιμο χωρις το εσωτερικο του βεβαια... Περιμενω πως και πως να το τελειωσω!!!

----------


## demis

Στο δωμάτιο? δικός μου εισαι κι εσυ!!!! Τότε να κοιτάξεις αν το κάνεις να καθαρίζεται οσο γίνεται πιο ευκολο γιατία θα πρέπει να καθαριζεις καθημερινως και πολύ καλά!

----------


## xristina_konta

Υπεροχο το κλουβι σου!!!Με το καλο να υποδεχθει το νεο σου φιλο!!!!!!!

----------


## Lybe

Ευχαριστω. Ηδη σημερα εγιναν ακομα καποιες αλλαγες και σιγα σιγα βρισκομαι στα τελειωματα. Αυριο, μιας και θα παω εκτος μια βολτα θα μαζεψω και καποια ξυλα για πατηθρες και διαφορα παιχνιδια και κουνιες. Για να δουμε...

----------

